# Sublimating Twill



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Anyone out there sublimate twill? If so, would you be willing to share the process you go through? Do you cut the twill first then sublimate, or visa versa? How do you handle registration issues?

Thanks,


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I've done it but only with an all over print so far


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

i would imaging you sub print on the twill fabric first, then you cut it with some plotters or cutters..


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. The problem I'm having is figuring out the process whereby I can load the twill in the laser and get the proper alignment/registration.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

hmm.....i see.....i was checking out this video on youtube..
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwV9IAGbYvo[/media]
maybe you need to put you image on a carrier sheet to get the proper aligning as it goes through...


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

So, I assume you are printing a specific design that needs to be cut out..somewhat like some sort of transfers. You then need to print registration marks, just as you do for the transfers. Just like cutting plain twill on your cutter, you do need a carrier sheet or use pressure sensitive twill as it already has one--that is what I use.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Pretty neat. 

The problem is that I need to cut the twill with my laser. The laser heat seals the edges of the twill, which prevents it from fraying. This allows you to heat press it on to a shirt without having to stitch it down. 

You can purchase sublimated twill transfers from Stahls and Twill USA so I know it can be done. The problem is just figuring out how to do it.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

So, with a laser you never use registration marks? (or perhaps you don't cut transfers). I think without the registration marks you're not going to be able to cut already printed twill. So, why not cut the shape first and sublimate after?--line up shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

That is a possibility, but if you had a job with say 50 transfers that would be very time consuming. 

Also, the backside of the transfer would need to have some type of permanent adhesive which would allow you to adhere it to a shirt. The adhesive has to be applied to the backside after sublimation, otherwise the heat while sublimating will activate the adhesive. This is why I think it's best that you sublimate the twill first, then cut the twill and adhesive at the same time.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I sublimate PS twill before cutting and don't have a problem at all. 400 degrees for 60 seconds.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

wut kind of images do you print on the ps twill?....does it resemble real embroidery if you print on the twill?


----------



## Star Silk (Oct 10, 2009)

I recently sublimated white fabric, then applied the glue after and then cut with my laser.
It was a circle design. I found each logo was slightly different in size afer sublimating. I used one cut file and moved the piece by hand in the machine in preview mode before cutting. This was a long process however it worked. Some lasers have an optical laser guidance system using registration marks to cut these types of designs. These machines are very expensive and still are not perfectly registered.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we have been using subliflock from johnson plastics. we print it cut it and iron it on, it has a heat seal adhesive on the back. works great for printing on dark cotton shirts or anyother material. good luck uncletee


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

theres another one called sublipatch....on a diferent subject which material comes closer to the embrodery look
twill or subliflock/patch ?.....


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to respond.

Tom, are you cutting the Subliflock by hand? If not, how are you registering the material so that you get perfect alignment?

Thanks,


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I cut by hand, for short run jobs


----------

